# Nodak Outdoors 2-year Anniversery



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Geez...you know I'm busy when I forgot.

Nodak Outdoors opened up on March 1st, 2002 (the idea and development started in Nov. 01).

I want to say personally that I've enjoyed everything affiliated with it along the way. I'm met so many of you and can't think of one bad experience. Whether it's hunting, fishing, Greenskins Classic, legis. meetings, working on gear, BSing, wedding (loved the call serenade guys), etc. etc. etc. it's been a great 2 years and probably wouldn't have been possible without the site.

The comradery here is second to none. So many of you have become my friends along the way, and I'd like to say I feel like a better person because of it. I think all the positives reflect on the site itself.

I want to thank everyone for the support and the help along the way. There's just too many to name, but you all know who you are.

With that being said, I'd like to make a toast to all of you on the board.

:beer:

Thank You


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I have only been here for about 8 months but this site has been Tops to me! More help than I could ever ask for. Not a lot of bashing. Takes a special person to keep a site like this running and the amount of members sez it all! Contgrats on the 2 years!! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

To Nodakoutdoors!!! Cheers! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I too would like to congratulate you Chris and thank you for all you do for the Nodak outdoors. I shudder to think of how poorly organized we would be without this website. I also shudder to think how much work I would get done without this website :wink: Thanks Chris for everything!!!
Thanks also to all the friendly members I have met and been fortunate enough to share a beer or a field with!!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Happy birthday to us, happy birthday to us, happy birthday all us huntin, fishin, trappin, BSin', cussin' jokin' NoDakers...happy birthday to us!

Chris, you and your site are a Godsend, the site is number two on my favorites list behind My Yahoo! and the number one in my list of outdoors sites! Kudos on such a great website!

Here's to the next year! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You buying beer tonight Hustad to celebrate? Congrats on this GREAT site Hustad. :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Man it doesn't seem like it's been 2 years already Chris.Great site...will become even more important during the next session.

Thanks for letting me in on the ground floor!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I'll drink to that!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for a great site! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:beer: :thumb:
NOTHING BUT POSITIVE!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

O.K !!! :beer:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer: to Chris and the crew!!!! It has been fun!!!

Mav.....


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I couldnt agree with you guys more. Thanks alot Chris :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks and congrats Chris!
A great site with a bunch of great guys! I've had the pleasure of meeting and hunting with many of you and I must say it has been a pleasure.

I think everyone here should be complimented on their wealth of knowledge and the willingness to share it with fellow sportsmen. :beer:


----------

